# Free AtmostFx Eerie Eyes download



## roach

Just saw this article on Cnet and it is legit. I got a free single digital download on the AtmostFx site for the Eerie Eyes: Poltergeist Eyes

https://www.cnet.com/news/get-a-free-eerie-eyes-digital-decoration-from-atmosfx/?ftag=COS-05-10aaa0h&utm_campaign=trueAnthem%3A+Trending+Content&utm_content=59e3ebf804d301354fae1c58&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=facebook


----------



## doto

Thanks Roach, There's a message showing only 5 downloads left.


----------



## mrincredibletou

Thanks, just did it.


----------



## Gayton81

Thanks! Got it too...didn’t see anything saying a limited availability was left like Doto though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frightrisk

doto said:


> Thanks Roach, There's a message showing only 5 downloads left.


That message is for you, not how mamy they have left to give away. YOU can only download it 5 times. They assume you may lose the file and have to download it again, but want to give you a limit as to how many times you can do that.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## roach

Like Frightrisk said it is the amount of time that you personally can download your file. 

I'm glad you guys like it enjoy now


----------



## Scarab

It's gone now. 

Scarab


----------



## EricJilot

No I just used it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chewbacca

I just got it too.


----------



## Gayton81

Scarab said:


> It's gone now.
> 
> Scarab


Make sure it’s the poltergeist eyes...I tried on the others and it wouldn’t work for them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scarab

I got it. I didn't look down the page far enough 

Scarab


----------



## Kwll2112

I just able to get the free download; thanks for the post!


----------



## Nox Eterna

Thanks for the post!
Got mine


----------

